# اكتشاف بقايا من سفينة نوح على جبل ارارت



## besm alslib (29 أبريل 2010)

*اكتشاف بقايا من سفينة نوح على جبل ارارت*​ 





​

*قال فريق من  الباحثين المسيحيين الصينيين والأتراك إنهم اكتشفوا بقايا سفينة نوح على  جبل أرارات في تركيا. وأضاف فريق الباحثين التابع لمجمع ديني خاص بسفينة  نوح الذي يتخذ من هونغ كونغ مقرا له، إنه حصل على بقايا أخشاب من هيكل  السفينة على جبل ارارات شرقي تركيا وأثبتت المادة الكربونية أن عمر الأخشاب  يزيد عن أربعة آلاف  وثمانمائة عام، وهي نفس المدة المتوقعة لحدوث  الطوفان.*

*الباحث يونغ وينغ تشونغ -وهو صانع أفلام  وثائقية وعضو في فريق البحث المؤلف من 15- قال "إنها ليست 100% من سفينة  نوح، ولكننا نعتقد بنسبة 99.9% بأنها كذلك". ونسبت صحيفة ديلي تلغراف إلى  الباحث قوله إن هيكل السفينة يحتوي على عدة حجرات يضم بعضها أعمدة خشبية  يُعتقد أنها كانت تُستخدم لإيواء الحيوانات. واستبعد فريق الآثار الإنجيلي  وجود مستوطنة بشرية على تلك الأراضي لأنه لم يتم العثور على أي دليل في  المناطق القريبة منها.*

*وقال الباحث إن المسؤولين الأتراك سيطلبون  من الحكومة المركزية في أنقرة تقديم طلب حماية لهذه الآثار لدى يونسكو  أثناء عملية الحفر.
ويذكر في الكتاب المقدس، ان الله قال لنوح: "نهاية كل بشر قد اتت امامي.  لان الارض امتلأت ظلما منهم. فها انا مهلكهم مع الارض"، وطلب من نوح ان  يصنع لنفسه فلكا من خشب يدخل فيه هو وبنوه وامرأته ونساء بنيه ومن كل حي من  كل ذي جسد اثنين تكون ذكر وانثى.*








المصدر​


----------



## BITAR (30 أبريل 2010)

*اكتشاف رائع اكيد*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 أبريل 2010)

يا رب يطلع اكتشاف صح لانه لو صح هيعضد صحه كتابنا المقدس و يصادق عليه

ميرسي يا بسم الصليب

سلام لكي


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 أبريل 2010)

طب لو فعلا ديه سفينة نوح و ده احتمال يبقي صح لانهم اتشفوها في نفس الموقع الي قاله الكتاب المقدس ديه نقطة و ثانيا ان من 4800 سنة مكنش فيه سفن بالضخامة ديه غير الفلك المهم لو فعلا ديه سفينة نوح و فعلا بقلها 4800 سنة يبقي الحضارات البشرية بدات بعد كدا طب اذاي في حضارات بيقولو من اكتر من 5000 سنة و 7000 سنة اذاي يبقي في حضارات نشئات قبل نزل ولاد نوح محتاج تفسير للموضوع ده


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 أبريل 2010)

كان فيه حضارات مزدهره قبل اولاد نوح و سبب الاهلاك بالطوفان كان لانه الناس كان طغت اوي

فيه اجيال كتير بعد ادم و كان ليها حضاره متقدمه برضه بس انتهت بالطوفان و اخدت البشريه وقت عشان تسترجع تاني بعد ولاد نوح

سلام و نعمه يا الملك العقرب


----------



## tonyturboman (30 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> يا رب يطلع اكتشاف صح لانه لو صح هيعضد صحه كتابنا المقدس و يصادق عليه
> 
> ميرسي يا بسم الصليب
> 
> سلام لكي


 كتابنا المقدس ليس فى حاجة الى تعضيد من العلم


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> كان فيه حضارات مزدهره قبل اولاد نوح و سبب الاهلاك بالطوفان كان لانه الناس كان طغت اوي





+gospel of truth+ قال:


> فيه اجيال كتير بعد ادم و كان ليها حضاره متقدمه برضه بس انتهت بالطوفان و اخدت البشريه وقت عشان تسترجع تاني بعد ولاد نوح
> 
> سلام و نعمه يا الملك العقرب​


 

انا عارف اني كان في حضارات قبل نوح بس انا من خلال درستي في تارخ الحضارات و الحضارة الفرعونية بذات عرفت ان الفرعنة ولاد مصرايم ابن حام ابن نوح يعني احنا كا مصريين حاميين يعني ولاد نوح يبقي بالبديهي ان الحضارة الفرعونية جات بعد نوح و كل الكتب بتقول ان اول انسان جيه مصر الي هو زي ما قلت مصرايم ابن حام جيه مصر منذ 10000 سنة تقريبا يبقي اذاي السفينة الي اكتشفوها من 4800 سنة بس مستحيل طبعا لان مش ممكن نوح يكون جيه بعد ولاده فهماني لو كانو قالو ان السفينة ترجع لقبل 10000 سنة كنت قلت ماشي بس بعد كدا مستحيل لان كل الحضارات المعروفة جات من اولاد نوح بعده من خلال نسله لكن مفيش اي حضارة من قبله بقت يعني من الاخل كل البشر ولاد نوح لان الاولاين كلهم تم فنائهم في الطوفات و اختفوا بين ليلة و ضحاها بكل حضارتهم مبقاش منهم غير مجرد نقوش حجارية انا بتكلم علي الحضارات الي بعد نوح الي استمرت و بقي ليها نسل ديه من عشرة الاف عام يبقي بالمقارنة مع عمر السفينة يبقي السفينة ديه مش فلك نوح ديه سفينة تنية لو حد بيقول غير كدا يثبت مرسي علي اهتمامك بالرد​


----------



## النهيسى (30 أبريل 2010)

*

شكراااا

خبر  رااائع


الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## ارووجة (30 أبريل 2010)

اكتشاف حلو
الرب يباركك


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (30 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى على الخبر

ربنا يباركك بسم الصليب
​


----------



## toty sefo (30 أبريل 2010)

خبر جميل شكرا ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## geegoo (3 مايو 2010)

*العمر الكربوني ليس وسيلة دقيقة لتحديد عمر الأشياء ...
هي وسيلة تقريبية ....*


----------



## Researcher (3 مايو 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> يا رب يطلع اكتشاف صح لانه لو صح هيعضد صحه كتابنا المقدس و يصادق عليه
> 
> ميرسي يا بسم الصليب
> 
> سلام لكي



الخبر غالبا عملية نصب ... 

البروفيسور راندال برايس:


يؤكد أنه كان شخصيا يجري أبحاثا عام 2008 مع نفس هذا الفريق البحثي وأنهم اكتشفوا هذه المجموعة من الأخشاب القديمة نفسها على شاطئ البحر الأسود عام 2008 .. وأكد البروفيسور أنه بمجرد رؤيته للصور تعرف على الأخشاب التي يبدو أن الفريق البحثي قد نقلها من البحر الأسود ووضعها بواسطة عمال أكراد على جبل أرارات ليظهر وكأنه اكتشاف علمي هائل

بوب كورنيوك 
المستكشف الشهير في "معهد الكتاب المقدس للبحث الأثري والاستكشاف"

وقال بوب كورنيوك " إن هذا وهم .. هذه عملية خداع على أعلى المستويات وفق الأدلة التي وصلتنا من شهود عيان وعبر سكان المنطقة؟

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/28042010/20/doubt-cast-noah-s-ark-found-turkey.html

http://www.aolnews.com/world/articl...ice-now-says-discovery-may-be-a-hoax/19459208

ريلاكس.....عمليات النصب لاثبات صحة الكتاب المقدس كثيرة جدا!!!!


----------



## hangel999 (3 مايو 2010)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 مايو 2010)

researcher قال:


> الخبر غالبا عملية نصب ...
> 
> البروفيسور راندال برايس:
> 
> ...


 

كل الي بتقوله ده ملوش اي لذمة اساسا انت بتتكلم في ايه ... انتا يعني تفتكر اننا هنتعب نفسنا عشان نثبت الموضوع بتاع فلك نوح طب نثبته ليه طرام الاديان الثلاثة بتقيده ثم نصب ايه يا عم صلي علي نبيك انتا عارف كويس النصب دي منين و خلاص بقي لقد كشفت جميع الاسرار و مبقاش في شئ تخبوه الكلام ده مبقاش ينفع دلواتي بعد ما كل شئ بان هات الاثباتت اي تعجب و طلع الموضوع خطئ بس شكلكم نسيتو فرق المواضيع الي مشتركة بينا و الي مش مشتركة معلش انا مقدر


----------



## shoshago (5 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *اكتشاف بقايا من سفينة نوح على جبل ارارت*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وياما لسة هنشوف معجزات بس الناس تتوب وتأمن


----------



## Researcher (5 مايو 2010)

> كل الي بتقوله ده ملوش اي لذمة اساسا انت بتتكلم في ايه ... انتا يعني تفتكر اننا هنتعب نفسنا عشان نثبت الموضوع بتاع فلك نوح طب نثبته ليه طرام الاديان الثلاثة بتقيده ثم نصب ايه يا عم صلي علي نبيك انتا عارف كويس النصب دي منين و خلاص بقي لقد كشفت جميع الاسرار و مبقاش في شئ تخبوه الكلام ده مبقاش ينفع دلواتي بعد ما كل شئ بان هات الاثباتت اي تعجب و طلع الموضوع خطئ بس شكلكم نسيتو فرق المواضيع الي مشتركة بينا و الي مش مشتركة معلش انا مقدر



اللغة حالتها صعبة جدا....


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 مايو 2010)

researcher قال:


> الخبر غالبا عملية نصب ...
> 
> البروفيسور راندال برايس:
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مش اكتر من عمليات نصب زعلول الفشار لاثبات صحه كتابكم البالي*


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 مايو 2010)

researcher قال:


> اللغة حالتها صعبة جدا....


 
بكرا تكبر و نعلمك لهجتنا


----------



## Light Of Christianity (6 مايو 2010)

*الخبر اكييد وفى صور وفى فيديو جامد وهما جوا 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/2949640/Noahs-Ark-found-in-Turkey.html
*


----------



## Light Of Christianity (6 مايو 2010)

*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1269165/Noahs-Ark-remains-discovered-mountain-Turkey.html

وده رابط لمجلة ناشيونال جيوجرافيك العلمية 

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...ark-found-in-turkey-science-religion-culture/
*


----------



## Researcher (7 مايو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مش اكتر من عمليات نصب زعلول الفشار لاثبات صحه كتابكم البالي*



لو فعلا...تصدقون أنه فشار....كنتم سمحتم بحوار منصف على هذا المنتدى...ولكن كما جربت بنفسي....عند نقطة معينة من الحوار وعندما تلجمكم الحجة......يتم الرجوع إلى طريقة من اثنين...

الطريقة الأولى: الحذف السريييييع...

الطريقة الثانية: سب الرسول(ص)...والمسلم الذي يحترم نفسه و دينه لن يواصل الحوار مع سب مباشر للرسول(ص).

أنا لا أتكلم عن سماع أو عن ما حكي لي...بل عن ما حدث لي شخصيا......

لو فعلا عندك شكوك في بعض ما يقوله الدكتور زغلول....ابعث لي على الخاص....بعيدا عن الرقابة....وأنا معك.....

عموما أكثر كتابا يعاني من الاكتشافات العلمية الحديثة هو الكتاب المقدس.....وفي مرحلة سابقة كان يتم اضطهاد العلماء الذين يخالفون الكنيسة كجاليليو وغيره....

أما الآن فالوضع مختلف ولم يعد ذلك ممكنا فظهرت نظريات مضحكة....

مثلا نظرية أن الكون قد خلق كما هو بحفرياته وآثاره وطبقاته الجيولوجية التي تعود لمائات الألوف من السنين وبعمره الكاربوني من 6900 سنة......

بالنسبة لنا نحن المسلمين من يقول أن عمر الكون مليارات السنين ...ليس لديه أدنى مشكلة مع القرآن....قد يكون لديه مشكلة مع بعض المرويات عن بعض علماء المسلمين المتأثرين بعلوم عصرهم,,,وهي ليست حجة بأي طريقة...,"لو اعتبرتم الآراء العلمية لآباء الكنيسة المتقدمين حجة على المسيحية فستكونون في ورطة أصعب"

عموما حسب نظرياتكم خلقت آثار الانسان الحجري من مائات ألألوف من السنين وكذلك آثار الديناصورات من ملايين السنين لتضليل الانسان!!!!!!


بالنسبة لقضية الكشف فهو في يد العلم....وهي يد أمينة.....أكثر من أيدي الكثيرين الذين نحمد الله أن العلم قد خرج من تحت أيديهم......و بالتأكيد ستثبت الأيام القادمة الحقيقة بإذن الله....كما ظهرت الحقيقة في مواضيع مشابهة مثل كفن السيد المسيح ......


----------



## MAJI (12 مايو 2010)

الفرق بين المسلم والمسيحي 
هو ان الاول (المسلم)يأخذ ماجاء بكتابه أمر مسلّم به لانه وكما يعتقد انه من الله وكفى لايحق له التحقق منه تاريخيا ولغويا و و و لانه سوف يندرج ضمن التشكيك وهذا كفر .
اما المسيحي وكما نرى له الحرية في البحث والتحقيق
بشجاعة وثقة ولحد الان لم يظهر ما يخالف الكتاب المقدس.
ونرجع للخبر فاننا مع البحوث العلمية
فان ثبت هذا الخبر او نفي فهذا لا يؤثر بشئ


----------

